# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  استفاده از RAD Server و لایسنس EMS

## moj127

سلام
بنده نسخه ی کرک شده ی Rad Studio رو نصب دارم. قصد دارم که با استفاده از RAD Server یک بک اند Restful بنویسم. منتها وقت تنظیم کردن EMS پیام لایسنس EMS میده:
«You are configuring EMS to be used with in instance of Interbase that does not have an EMS license. Unlicensed installation have limited access to EMS features. Continue installation without a license?»

وقتی هم EMS لایسنس نباشه،‌ روی حالت رایگانه و حداکثر کاربران متصل هم 5 عدد هست و عملا برای ما بی استفاده هست. 
یعنی کرک موجود، استفاده از EMS رو کرک نکرده؟ 
دوستان راه حلی دارین؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام. من برای این کار از Delphi MVC Framework استفاده میکنم که هم رایگانه هم کد بازه و هم قدرتمنده.

----------


## hp1361

> سلام
> بنده نسخه ی کرک شده ی Rad Studio رو نصب دارم. قصد دارم که با استفاده از RAD Server یک بک اند Restful بنویسم. منتها وقت تنظیم کردن EMS پیام لایسنس EMS میده:
> «You are configuring EMS to be used with in instance of Interbase that does not have an EMS license. Unlicensed installation have limited access to EMS features. Continue installation without a license?»
> 
> وقتی هم EMS لایسنس نباشه،‌ روی حالت رایگانه و حداکثر کاربران متصل هم 5 عدد هست و عملا برای ما بی استفاده هست. 
> یعنی کرک موجود، استفاده از EMS رو کرک نکرده؟ 
> دوستان راه حلی دارین؟


پیغام خطا به لایسنس نداشتن اینتدبیس اشاره میکنه.
آیا اونم اوکی کرده اید؟

البته پیشنهاد آقای عشایری هم مورد تایید و تاکید است.

----------


## moj127

> سلام. من برای این کار از Delphi MVC Framework استفاده میکنم که هم رایگانه هم کد بازه و هم قدرتمنده.


سلام
ممنون از پاسختون و شرمنده م از این که اینقدر دیر دارم پاسخ میدم بنده متوجه پاسختون نشده بودم. 
من چند روزی منتظر پاسخ موندم ولی چون خبری نشد فکر کردم دیگه قرار نیست کسی پاسخ بده. باید بیشتر حوصله به خرج میدادم. 

تعدادی از دوستان که پایتون کار بودن کارهای مربوط به بک اند رو برعهده گرفتن و دارن پیشش میبرن.
با توجه به اینکه شما از delphi mvc framework استفاده میکنین یه سوالی دارم: تا چه حدی میشه روی این فریمورک حساب کرد؟ منظورم به لحاظ بزرگ بودن پروژه و تعداد کاربر کلاینت هست.

ضمنا تاپیک رو تحت نظر گرفتم که متوجه پاسخ ها بشم. تا حالا بلد نبودم.  :افسرده:

----------


## moj127

> پیغام خطا به لایسنس نداشتن اینتدبیس اشاره میکنه.
> آیا اونم اوکی کرده اید؟
> 
> البته پیشنهاد آقای عشایری هم مورد تایید و تاکید است.


خیلی ممنون از توجه تون. عذر میخوام از اینکه دیر پاسخ میدم. دلیلش رو در پاسخ به آقای عشایری هم عرض کردم. درهر صورت شرمنده م.
کلا تا جایی که من در جریان هستم فقط یه ابزار کیجن و کرک برای rad studio موجوده. تصویرش هم اینه:

Untitled.jpg

البته من هنگام نصب اینتربیس رو هم پچ کرده م. وگزینه ی دیگه ای موجود نیست. اینتربیس من الان فعاله ولی لایسنس EMS نداره. شما خودتون از RAD Server بدون مشکلی که من دارم استفاده کردین؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> با توجه به اینکه شما از delphi mvc framework استفاده میکنین یه سوالی دارم: تا چه حدی میشه روی این فریمورک حساب کرد؟ منظورم به لحاظ بزرگ بودن پروژه و تعداد کاربر کلاینت هست.


خیلی زیاد. :لبخند:  این فریمورک واقعاً عالی ساخته شده و بی نظیره. از نظر امکانات تکمیله و برای ساخت برنامه های تجاری به نظرم چیزی کم نداره و خیلی فعاله و در بازه های زمانی چند روزه قابلیتهای جدیدی بهش اضافه میشه.

----------

